# Finatics - Christmas in July Sale!



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finatics is having their sale early! Below is the ad.

Hello again everyone! well the trades are coming in fast and furious lately and my tanks are truly overstocked more than ever so this means we are doing the "Christmas in July Sale" early! Sale starts today and goes till July 31st! Here's how the sale goes... "buy ANY 3 fish and get the 4th fish for FREE!"... mix and match and choose from any fish in the store, obviously the cheapest fish is the free fish! For those who don't know me... my store has over 250 tanks of fish and we are the #1 source for cichlids in Ontario! We don't carry much in the way of common everyday fish that most stores sell.... we have LOTS of Malawian,Tanganyikan Cichlids, Victorian Cichlids, South American Cichlids, Central American Cichlids, Fancy Plecostomus and Catfish and lots more!

Hurry in for best selection! and please don't ask me questions on here as I am rarely on here!

***This promotion does not apply to fish that are already on sale!

CALL THE STORE FOR BEST RESPONSE! 905 565 one2three2... www.finaticsaquarium.com for more information! Cheers and thanks for your support! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thank you for posting this for us Dave! cheers buddy! mb


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

They also have some very young Melanotaenia boesemani Lake Aytinjo  that are starting to get their colours


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LOTS of new fish at the store so be sure to come see! here is a small list of some of the NEW fish! enjoy!

LOTS of discus! turquoise, red turquoise, pidgeon bloods, melons!
LOTS of rams! electric blues, golds and balloon body golds!
LOTS of apistos! double red agassizii, flamengo agassizii, panduro
checkerboard cichlids! corys! and plecos! 
DROP BY AND SEE US SOON! thanks! mb


----------

